# Best broadheads ?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No such thing, however...

For compounds, the high KE produced lends itself to chisel tip points. These would cause the most damage to bone, and three small blades would cuas the most damage. For this reason, tips like Muzzy are the best choice. Slower compounds or ones with veyr light arrows (less than 400 grains) should shoot cut on contact points, with small diamter blades. 

For high speed recurves, three blade cut-on-contact points, most notably the Wesnel Woodsman, is the way to go. They produce enough KE to punch all three blades through, and cause the most damage.

For slower longbows and selfbows, two blade cut on contact points, with the ferul close to the tip, are the best choice. Zwickeys, Magnus, all of these work well. They will provide the optimum cutting for these slower weapons, and should be expected to "cut" through the bone, rather than trying to smash right through, for which they don't posses enough KE.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know if there the best cause it's all i've ever shot but I shoot 100gr. 4 blade Magnus Buzzcut Stingers


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

stick with wat youve got, my dad shot his last 5 deer with the 3 blade 100 gn. , the hole was so big, the taxidermist didnt have enough skin to mend up the hole.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

man everyone shoots diffrent ones there are lots of good ones out there but the ones you got wright know are at the top of the list stick with the rages


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

RAGE...but i really like the look of the eastmans, especially the firstcut heads...but looks DO NOT kill:darkbeer:


----------



## lwood40 (Sep 8, 2008)

rage 3 blades..


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

eastmons on eastons dare ya to say it 5 times fast.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

shuttle Ts


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i shoot rage and crimson talon xt.

between the 2 i would take the talons over the rage heads. they r fixed fly better than the rage and creat a mean hole. i love them. never have to adjust my sights.

www.spintite.com


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i shoot g5 strikers because they shoot the best out of my bow.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i,ve shot quite a few broadheads, right now im shooting rage, so far i think they are the best me and my family has used. that entry hole is just to huge. i know two inches is pretty big, but we have had larger cuts.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

muzzy mx-4


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

Muzzy 90gr 4 blade. They fly the best out of my bow and always fly the same. Only wish they had a bigger hole. Blood trailing can be hard if its not a perfect shot.


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I shoot sonic's they fly good


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i shoot thunderhead 85`s they're cheap and they work


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I have Rage 3 blades, Rage 2 blades, and Shuttle-T's. The Shuttle-T's will be nocked most of the time.


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Best Broadheads*

Grim Reaper 100 grain RazorTips all the way


----------



## blake15 (Jan 12, 2008)

Rage 3 blade


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

chevy4x4 said:


> Grim Reaper 100 grain RazorTips all the way


what kind of entry hole are u gettin with the grim reaper ?


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

i shoot slicktrick 100gr 3 blade


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Im not real sure what the entry hole will be on them. Ill send you a pic after I get one this year.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

*my favorite setup*

my setup is acc 349's with bohning 2 inch blazers and 4 blade fixed muzzy's they work great


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I shoot NAP Thunderheads and Hellrazor, but Magnus make some very sharp broadheads out of the box. Friend shot one all the way down to the fletching in his broadhead target.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

magnis stinger or buzz cut is probably the most simple and they leave the one of the best blood trails


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shoot muzzy 75 grains and they do great. I also really like the rage two blades. Once I get to a higher poundage, I will go to 100 grain broadheads, I'll probally shoot rage two blade or muzzy max 3.


----------



## TopShot (Jan 28, 2008)

*The atoms*

IMHO i think the atom by the arrow dynamic solution the design i very interesting and cool. I was shooting in my back yard testing them and by accident i miss and hit my garage ( i didn't have a sight on my compound it was sent back to be rewrapped) so the broad-head went through 3 in. 3 layered plywood and i just had to lock the blades back in.


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

shuttle Ts the hole just dosent shut after the arrow goes throw it stays wide open unlike the thunderheads i had


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

I moved to RAGES and will never go back to anything else


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Magnus Stinger-100 gr.-4 blade
amazingly nice company, best cut


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

There are a bunch of good ones out there but I have to say Rage. They really do fly straight and leave a huge hole. I gut shot a pretty big doe and it ran only 60 yards from where I shot it. It blew through the deer like butter and the entry and exit holes were huge. The exit hole had guts coming out of it.


----------



## bwhntr24 (Mar 25, 2008)

Rage!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Muzzy 90 gr


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I love the way my slick trick 100 standards shoot. Huge holes for a small head.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Slick tricks work good for me:smile:


----------



## Swifty1 (Nov 30, 2008)

WV hoyt shooter said:


> what kind of entry hole are u gettin with the grim reaper ?


I have a pic of a buck I shot this year with a 100 gr razortip but I cant figure out how to post a pic.:dontknow:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

the grimreapers leave about a 1 and half exit hole not real good with intrane


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

muzzy makes the best


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

did have rages hatethem so much i shoot a buck of a life time at 36 yards probably scored 160 it ran 5 yards and the arrow fell out and did not even come close by goin through so never found the buck .now i shoot motecs g5  love them shot a doe @ 15 yds and wacth it die


----------



## HoytHunter09 (Dec 28, 2008)

i personally think that the ragers 100 gn. likut hotts are the best:darkbeer:


----------



## mcclaya10 (Mar 7, 2008)

muzzy 3 blade 100gr
i made a bad shot on my deer i killed mostly because it jumped away from me the broad head cut the artery that runs through the back and it bled to death

rages also leave nice holes in the deer but i have only seen the after math and never shot one


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Broadheads*

I shoot the magnus buzzcutt,g5 tekan and the shuttle tlock. I shot a hog with the buzzcuts shooting 50lbs and blew through him. I have not shot nothing with the tekans ot tlocks but the sure do look good.My dads friend shot 5 deer with the rage and only found one shooting 75lbs with perfect shot no pass throughs with any. The only reason why he found the one he did beacuse it was laying on the road he goes out from.


----------

